# Turnips @ 632 Bells - (closed for now)



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! I found a turnip spike while doing a bit of TTing so I thought I'd open it up for a bit.

Just some general rules/guidelines:

I've literally fenced off the path from the airport to Nooks just for ease/efficiency lol
I'll send the code for any one session to up to 4 people at a time. Please be mindful of others who are trying to arrive when you are selling, and mindful of those who are selling when you are trying to leave. If you get a notification to exit your dialogue screen, please do so as soon as you can.
Please be patient with me too, I get overwhelmed easily so I'm not sure how I'll go with this  I am also working from home and though things are very quiet in my job right now, I could need to leave at a moment's notice if something comes up.
Only 1 trip per person unless you post again to join the queue once you've left. I don't want to hold others up while somebody makes multiple trips.
Tips in any form are appreciated but not necessary.
Please post below with both your in-game name and town name if you'd like to come.
I think that's it? I'll conservatively leave this open for 12 slots (3 groups of 4) for now while I test the waters.

1. MandyJoy2020
2. BambieTheMayor
3. Stelline
4. lizardon
5. Xcourt560x
6. cherrygirl 
7. akimaki 
8. ahousar97 
9. ali.di.magix 
10. 2amSnow 
11. Jenwa 
12. Flare Star 
13. wizziepooh 
14. harucchi('s friend) 
15. lizardon 
16. Pash 
17. ahousar97 
18. candydisco 
19. Neven 
20. BambieTheMayor 

*21. Mokuren (visiting now)
22. MyNameIsAlex (visiting now)
23. Jenwa (visiting now)
24. nearthy (?) (visiting now)
25. pacs *_*(visiting now)*_

Thanks!


----------



## MandyJoy2020 (Apr 15, 2020)

I am interested!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 15, 2020)

Add my name, please! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks guys, I'll pop you down. Please let me know your IGN and town name as well


----------



## Stelline (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Thank you for doing this <3
(Also I'm Dezerte of Solvette)


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 15, 2020)

My name is Bambie and my island name is Kwamboo!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm in, Lizardon from Newport


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey could I come? iGN: courtney from sunnygrove


----------



## MandyJoy2020 (Apr 15, 2020)

My name is Mandy Joy, and my island is Aquamarine ☺


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

I am also interested in coming. 
Character name Chelsea 
Town name Velaris


----------



## akimaki (Apr 15, 2020)

Would love to come! I'm Akira from Honeygrove ;0


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come. 
Character: Aria
Island: Fantasia


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come too!  I'm Nessa from Rook Isle


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

All above Xcourt560x have been added to the queue, Dodo code has been sent to the first 4


----------



## 2amSnow (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m interested! Buns from Mushi!


----------



## Jenwa (Apr 15, 2020)

Jenwa from Catalina!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Everybody above Jewna has been added to the list! One more for now


----------



## Flare Star (Apr 15, 2020)

Marco From Jwow please


----------



## wizziepooh (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm interested! If you're still open!

character = WizziePooh 
from = IchiroLand


----------



## harucchi (Apr 15, 2020)

hi there idk if this is allowed but my friend is desperate to sell (she doesn't have an account)!! but she's sky from gloria!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi wizziepooh, I'll add you to the list as you posted just as I closed off    Same for you harucchi('s friend).

I'll probably open back up again?Maybe?? But I'll see how I go with this first lot before I confirm.


----------



## harucchi (Apr 15, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Hi wizziepooh, I'll add you to the list as you posted just as I closed off    Same for you harucchi('s friend).
> 
> I'll probably open back up again?Maybe?? But I'll see how I go with this first lot before I confirm.


thank you so much for letting my friend join queue!!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 15, 2020)

Would like to come again if possible? thanks
Lizardon from Newport


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

harucchi said:


> thank you so much for letting my friend join queue!!


Happy to help! Will it be okay if I send you the Dodo code once I'm ready for her?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Lizardon - thank you so much! I'll consider you top of the list if I invite more than the current list


----------



## harucchi (Apr 15, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Happy to help! Will it be okay if I send you the Dodo code once I'm ready for her?


yes absolutely!! thank you again!!  ☺


----------



## lizardon (Apr 15, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Happy to help! Will it be okay if I send you the Dodo code once I'm ready for her?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> Lizardon - thank you so much! I'll consider you top of the list if I invite more than the current list



No problem, I will wait patiently for your PM
I will drop you another NMT next trip


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Second group has been PMed  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Third group has been PMed!


----------



## Pash (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey! idk if you're still open but would it be for me to come? ><


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Pash said:


> Hey! idk if you're still open but would it be for me to come? ><


Of course, I'll add you to the list! It could still be a little while before your group is messaged though, so please stand by!


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll sign up for another session. I have a lot of turnips. xD


----------



## sorachu (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! Can I visit? 
IGN; Luna from Lumina~


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Added ahousar97 and candydisco to the queue!


----------



## Neven (Apr 15, 2020)

Me if possible! IGN is Neven from Anduin!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 15, 2020)

If you have another slot available, can I pop my head in again? This is the last time haha I promise


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to come as well 

My ign is lisa
My town Aurea


I maybe gone in about  1 hours 30 due to real leaf duties ;ooo; If I don't response please fell free to ignore me haha


----------



## MyNameIsAlex (Apr 15, 2020)

Hiii!
Character: Chungus
Island: Asylum


----------



## Jenwa (Apr 15, 2020)

Could I get in line again please?


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! I'll add everybody above this post to the queue and then shut the thread down again for a bit


----------



## nearthy (Apr 15, 2020)

Me please!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

I wait, no cancel mine if I had a spot, sorry


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 15, 2020)

Also thank you for doing this!! I make sure to give you a part of my profit after selling


----------



## pacs (Apr 15, 2020)

If tour still going and don't mind. I would like to visit


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi nearthy, you're welcome to join if you still want to, you posted before I edited the thread! Same for you pacs I will add you to the queue.


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

Just quickly TTing back so I don't lose the price, and then I'll be ready for the next group!


----------



## MyNameIsAlex (Apr 15, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Just quickly TTing back so I don't lose the price, and then I'll be ready for the next group!



wait you can actually time travel back like a couple hours during the same day to keep the high turnip price? I thought whenever you TT backwards the price changes and turnips spoil?


----------



## Kindra (Apr 15, 2020)

MyNameIsAlex said:


> wait you can actually time travel back like a couple hours during the same day to keep the high turnip price? I thought whenever you TT backwards the price changes and turnips spoil?


You can! You just have to be careful not to hit the rollover for the turnip prices, ie. 12:00 noon and the beginning of the next day (5am I think?). So for instance it was just 11:40am so I TTed back to 9am, still got the same price!  

Turnips DO spoil though if you TT back even a single minute so please don't do that if you have turnips lol!!


----------



## MyNameIsAlex (Apr 15, 2020)

Aw crap dude. I didn’t realize you could “save” the buying price. Rip


----------



## FreyaFreyr (May 10, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Hi! I found a turnip spike while doing a bit of TTing so I thought I'd open it up for a bit.
> 
> Just some general rules/guidelines:
> 
> ...


Hii!!! Could I come and sell my turnips please? I’m Freya from Freyr island


----------

